# (Q)newest officual bootstrap



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

Can someone link me to the newest official bootstrap for bionic?


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.bionic.bootstrap&feature=search_result

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

I saw that one, I thought he released a free one. Thanks


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

runandhide05 said:


> I saw that one, I thought he released a free one. Thanks


I don't think anyone but the creators should be linking it. I also believe they are worth the small donation.

edit: punctuational typographical error, dawg


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree. On a $600 device the bootstrap is really worth the $3 to the dev who made it possible for us once again.


----------



## lev (Jun 17, 2011)

http://droidmodderx.com/bionic/bootstrap-recovery-for-the-bionic/


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> I don't think anyone but the creators should be linking it. I also believe they are worth the small donation.


My thought exactly!

Spend the $3 and support the devs.


----------



## runandhide05 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have no problem paying for it, I have on every locked moto phone I've had, just thought I read that he released a free one thats all.


----------

